# First Look: Fifth Generation Small Block Chevy



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.gminsidenews.com/


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 16, 2012)

whoa mamma. bosses son works at that plant. Im gonna have to get myself an inside scoopie!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2012)

it's shiney!


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2012)

All I see is a bunch of emission controls, probably an AIR pump, and the world's ugliest valve covers.

Eh, I'm uninspired. I'll stick to my traditional SBC/LSX combos.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2012)

its still sparkly...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 16, 2012)

It doesn't say anything in the article about it running on unicorn farts and exhausting spring water. It'll never meet modern emissions standards.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2012)

but look at how how unicorny it looks, I don't want one, it probably can't tow worth crap, but it's still sparkly!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess my '68's 327 would be second generation small block. No emissions.


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 17, 2012)

haha we just built up a 68 327. man thats a fun little rat motor for sure id take that over a new one any day...especially with that 3800 stall. but I have to admit...they are getting great power out of these new motors and doing it with emissions and the worst gas in history. cant knock that. too bad it costs them 10x more to do it or more.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Supe said:


> All I see is a bunch of emission controls, probably an AIR pump, and the world's ugliest valve covers.
> 
> Eh, I'm uninspired. I'll stick to my traditional SBC/LSX combos.


That's probably a power steering pump. the holes in the exhaust manifold have been confirmed as for test instruments and won't be production (I thought they were for individual O2 sensors.

Lumps in valve covers probably have to do with the VVT.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

Not impressed until numbers are generated. Also, if it's only going to be available in an SS car or highest-trim Cadillac, who cares?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

That pic is of the truck engine.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Rockettt said:


> haha we just built up a 68 327. man thats a fun little rat motor for sure id take that over a new one any day...especially with that 3800 stall. but I have to admit...they are getting great power out of these new motors and doing it with emissions and the worst gas in history. cant knock that. too bad it costs them 10x more to do it or more.


Corerct me if I'm wrong but aren't the small blocks "mouse" motors and "rat" is reserved for BBCs?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

^You're not wrong. Small block and big block Chevy engines were referred to as the mouse and the rat respectively.


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 17, 2012)

hahha thanks for the correction. guess you can tell I aint a chevy man? i refer to all them early chevs as rat motors...my bad! Im used to the elephant motors.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

And depending on the year, the 396 could be either mouse or rat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> And depending on the year, the 396 could be either mouse or rat.


Ummm...the 400 truck motor was a 402 and a rat. The 400 car motor was a 400 and a mouse.

The 402 big block was still called the 396 in cars...marketting didn't want to lose the 396 cache, and at the time, GM hadn't lifted the policy of no engines over 400 cubic inches in intermediate or smaller cars.


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 17, 2012)

Scratch that..... That clarifies things.

what deciphers the 2 different 396s? I always thought there was just the one. another strong motor though. actually all of em were back then. I grew up too late in life.

wonder if this gen V will keep up with fords 6 banger?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Was there any animal nomenclature associated with the W-motors?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, let me state it another way.

OEM 396 - big block

Poked and stroked aftermarket 396 - small block.

Sheesh


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to my knowledge.... Had to be something though eh?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

I always wanted to build a 383 (350 block and pistons with 400 crank) small block for my Camaro. Never had the right combination of time and money to make it happen.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

Ummm... may want to rethink using 350 pistons...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

^To tell the truth, I'm not 100% sure which connecting rods were used in that combination. I sold that car almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> I always wanted to build a 383 (350 block and pistons with 400 crank) small block for my Camaro. Never had the right combination of time and money to make it happen.


I remember when those 383s first started getting popular. My first thought was that it wasn't going to be much of a trend since th SB 400 didn't have a long run and there wouldn't be many cranks to sustain the movement.

At the time, big blocks were just getting pricey and the aftermarket wasn't anyplace close to what it is like now.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been looking at putting a 383 stroker in mine. I need me some "pick-up and go"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2012)

^If you ever decide to part with the 327, let me know. One of these days I'm going to get back into playing with cars and I've always liked that engine. They're not as easy to find as they once were.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone remember the aborted GM XV8?












I wonder what, if anything, made its way to the Gen V sbc.


----------

